# How many of you just feed canned food?



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am trying to get Clifford to eat just kibble without spicing it up with a treat sprinkled over it or water. He did ok, for a day or two, but now isn't eating. I just again sprinkled Carnivore Crunch over it, and water and he gobbled it up. I am tired of doing this ritual, and would like to eat his kibble plain or switch to canned. 

If you do feed canned, which one, how much, and anything else to go with this diet? I would like him to get some kind of crunch to work with plaque, and to help keep his teeth clean.

Thanks.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried all kinds of kibble. Nikki does not like kibble. I tried a lot of different canned foods too. As of today, the only canned food she will actually finish are EVO and California Natural. I thought she was into C and P Organix, but she must have changed her mind.  

So I mix California Natural Lamb and Rice and EVO (the regular flavor with turkey and chicken) because I like the ingredients in both. I mix 2 part Cal. Natural to 1 part EVO. I divide it up into daily portion glass containers and refrigerate. 

For snacks, I give tiny bits of crunchy raw veggies and fruit. And an occasional crunchy organic dog cookie, and organic cheerios as training treats. And of course her flossie. 

I don't know how much to feed your dog, but Nikki is 5 months old, 4 pounds, and I give her 6oz per day. I also leave out kibble but she doesn't touch it 99% of the time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want to feed canned, that's fine. Commercial canned food is a complete diet in itself. You do not need to add anything to it. 

Kibble does not clean teeth. You will make a much bigger impact brushing his teeth.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Both our boys are fed basically canned food and are doing great. They like to nibble on kibble more as a top up so I have it available at all times.
I feed Canidae and Castor & Pollux canned and they seem to like it fine.
Koko is only 5½ lbs so he eats only a small feed twice a day, about a tablespoon of the canned food per feed, but he does like to nibble on his dry food throughout the day.
Scooby is 10½ lbs so he eats around two 1½ tablespoon feeds per day of the canned and also nibbles on the dry.
Neither one of my boys are big eaters so I don't have a problem leaving kibble available at all times


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am kind of confused on what amount to feed him and I will probably stick with Canidae. Its says on their site to feed 13 oz can per day per 20lb. Clifford is about 6 1/2 to 7 pounds now, so would I give him 6oz a day like a half of can? 

Also, are your guy's babies stool runny or real soft on canned?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I am kind of confused on what amount to feed him and I will probably stick with Canidae. Its says on their site to feed 13 oz can per day per 20lb. Clifford is about 6 1/2 to 7 pounds now, so would I give him 6oz a day like a half of can?
> 
> Also, are your guy's babies stool runny or real soft on canned?[/B]



I'd feed just under 1/2 can per day.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner has got to be the pickiest eater in the world. Not only will he not eat kibble, the canned food has to be rotated! He has one of those small doggie bowls, I feed him a full bowl twice a day of wet food. We change from Candiae Senior to Chkn Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul Senior to Evanger's Senior to Innova Senior and anything else I can find that is low protein. Tanner is an asymptomatic MVD doggie, and I know y'all said I could feed him regular food, but when I did, he gained a bit of weight. Most of the time, he eats just fine. Occasionally, he gets picky and won't eat at all or has to be hand-fed. Once in a while, I feed him kibble and he eats it, but not twice in a row.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Tanner has got to be the pickiest eater in the world. Not only will he not eat kibble, the canned food has to be rotated! He has one of those small doggie bowls, I feed him a full bowl twice a day of wet food. We change from Candiae Senior to Chkn Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul Senior to Evanger's Senior to Innova Senior and anything else I can find that is low protein. Tanner is an asymptomatic MVD doggie, and I know y'all said I could feed him regular food, but when I did, he gained a bit of weight. Most of the time, he eats just fine. Occasionally, he gets picky and won't eat at all or has to be hand-fed. Once in a while, I feed him kibble and he eats it, but not twice in a row.[/B]


I have a fatty, too. Soda eats senior food to keep the weight in check.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=566642
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here with Scooby, I feed the Canidae Platinum to him with a little Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix at night. He tends to gain weight easily plus he needs to be on senior for the lower protein content for his renal problem. His weight is holding nicely and he is doing great on the canned food.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone feed their furbabies Blue Buffalo? My husband was listening to a vet on the radio and this is one that she recommend, along with wynsong.... It is holistic and the girls love it...


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Anyone feed their furbabies Blue Buffalo? My husband was listening to a vet on the radio and this is one that she recommend, along with wynsong.... It is holistic and the girls love it...[/B]


You know, I always wonder about dog food thats advertised. I personally have never ever heard of any of the premium dog foods on the radio, tv, or paper, it seems word of mouth works for them. Blue Buffalo is sold at Petsmart, and the ingredients aren't bad, but there are way better brands out there to choose from.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Also, no one has answered the poop question. Is the poo soft or still firm with a canned diet?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The poop question: Medium. Not too soft, not too hard. 2X a day.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> The poop question: Medium. Not too soft, not too hard. 2X a day.[/B]


lol, love your answer, but its what I was wanting to know.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Same here with Scooby, I feed the Canidae Platinum to him with a little Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix at night. He tends to gain weight easily plus he needs to be on senior for the lower protein content for his renal problem. His weight is holding nicely and he is doing great on the canned food.[/B]


Soda is finishing his second bag of Canidae Platinum. So far, its been great. He can actually eat almost 1/4 cup and not be a chunk. It is my new favorite chunky dog food. $5 cheaper than the Merrick senior he was eating before, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I like to feed Innova Canned because it has rice in it and that seems to make the stool a little better.

Lacie is still on Raw and Tilly still won't touch Raw or throws it up if she does -- so she continues with the Innova Canned.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I feed kibble(core) mixed w/ a dollop of canned and a bit of water. 

I use Wellness grain free canned 95% real meat. I use the chicken and turkey flavors, and they love it.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I feed kibble(core) mixed w/ a dollop of canned and a bit of water.
> 
> I use Wellness grain free canned 95% real meat. I use the chicken and turkey flavors, and they love it.[/B]


Your signature looks fantastic. All of your pups are so cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am in the process of switching their kibble from Solid Gold Hundenflocken to NB Duck and Potato....I leave kibble available all the time, and they nibble on it often.

For canned....I split one can between all three every evening. They eat either Merrick's Grammy's Pot Pie or Turducken. 

I'm hoping the new kibble will help with the tear staining. It's under control, but I just like to have the best...cause Abbey's eyes can stain so easily.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=566750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine have solid but not hard poops and much less now that I've switched to canned. Both in the amount per poop and the frequency. They've gone from 2 times a day to only once a day. Every once in a while one of them will still go twice a day.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567067
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your so sweet for saying so, thank you!!!!!!


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> I am trying to get Clifford to eat just kibble without spicing it up with a treat sprinkled over it or water. He did ok, for a day or two, but now isn't eating. I just again sprinkled Carnivore Crunch over it, and water and he gobbled it up. I am tired of doing this ritual, and would like to eat his kibble plain or switch to canned.
> 
> If you do feed canned, which one, how much, and anything else to go with this diet? I would like him to get some kind of crunch to work with plaque, and to help keep his teeth clean.
> 
> Thanks.[/B]


I give Rosco dry canidae food and he seems to really like it. He's funny though somedays he will eat it really good twice a day and other days he only wants it once a day, just depends on how hungry he is. I stopped worrying and started listening to my husband a little more and figured when he is hungry he'll eat and he does. So if one day goes by and he only eats a small handful of food I dont worry about it because the next day he makes up for it. But when I was giving him canned food I was giving him canidae in the can he also seemed to like it too but I wanted him on the dry food so I switched it took a few days or so but it did start eating it and I just stuck to my guns and let him know who the boss was and he know has been on the dry food for about 2 months and he is doing great.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=566498
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Canidae too, and I switched over to the Chicken meal. He eats it without a treat on top, but still likes a few drops of water on it. Will see how this goes.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I feed mine the canned Wellness Venison and Sweet Potato. Sophie eats it up and she was never a big eater before - now she's a bit too chunky. Annie likes it too. I also leave out the NB Duck and Potato and they will take a bite every once in a while. Their poop was always okay before, but since I switched them to the Wellness wet food it is consistently good poop. And, no gas or rumbling tummies - which Sophie had before when just on the NB.

I found a feed store about 20 minutes from me that carries all of the premium foods and they even have the Merrick flossies and natural treats. Stupid me. I drove by this place twice a day for five years before Katrina moved my job to another location and I thought it was just a garden center. They have tons of good stuff. They even have a special section for cats up for adoption through the SPCA. Good thing I don't work near there anymore!


----------

